# Looking to get work in Praia da Rocha



## julieh08 (Dec 7, 2007)

hi all, need some help??
Am looking to get some work in Praia da rocha but dont know how to go about it!even holiday rep work but cant get any info for this resort.
can any1 help?

Thanks Julie


----------

